# 2 inch gap between concrete pavers and foundation



## de-nagorg (Feb 23, 2014)

Or am I just being silly and it is fine and it's no potential harm to the foundation?


A YES. 

You could have bought a box of expansion joint material, and used that against the foundation, and saved the headache of worrying about this minute detail.

ED


----------



## kfish311 (Apr 28, 2017)

de-nagorg said:


> Or am I just being silly and it is fine and it's no potential harm to the foundation?
> 
> 
> A YES.
> ...


If it were you would you keep it with the rock or would you remove it and put in the joint foam?

I apologize for my ignorance. Probably apparant, but I know very little about this sort of thing


----------



## ZZZZZ (Oct 1, 2014)

The foundation is stronger than your rock mix. Unless you've highly compacted your rock mix, there is a lot of air space in between the rocks and gravel. Any expansion of the pavers should push the rocks upwards. The pressure on the foundation would be negligible. 
.
.


----------



## de-nagorg (Feb 23, 2014)

kfish311 said:


> If it were you would you keep it with the rock or would you remove it and put in the joint foam?
> 
> I apologize for my ignorance. Probably apparant, but I know very little about this sort of thing


As it is now , you are going to get lots of sand and dust blowing in and settling in there, then weeds and forbs will sprout and you be out there pulling them out.

Your choice as to try again or not.

How big is the entire area to be moved in?

And how else are you going to learn, if you don't ask these questions?


ED


----------



## 123pugsy (Oct 6, 2012)

It would be easier to cut pieces than to move them all.


----------



## kfish311 (Apr 28, 2017)

The pavers are 12 inch by 12 inch and weight roughly 15 to 20 lbs each. They are in pieces


----------



## 123pugsy (Oct 6, 2012)

kfish311 said:


> The pavers are 12 inch by 12 inch and weight roughly 15 to 20 lbs each. They are in pieces


How many you got?
If not too many, it may go quickly.


----------



## kfish311 (Apr 28, 2017)

123pugsy said:


> kfish311 said:
> 
> 
> > The pavers are 12 inch by 12 inch and weight roughly 15 to 20 lbs each. They are in pieces
> ...


What may go quickly? What are you referring to. Removing the rock and placing something else in there or moving the pavers?

Pavers are exactly where I want them. My question is whether to keep the rock in the gap or put something else in. 

So long as the rock isn't a problem being in that gap next to the foundation, I'd probably just keep it in the gap.


----------



## 123pugsy (Oct 6, 2012)

kfish311 said:


> What may go quickly? What are you referring to. Removing the rock and placing something else in there or moving the pavers?
> 
> Pavers are exactly where I want them. My question is whether to keep the rock in the gap or put something else in.
> 
> So long as the rock isn't a problem being in that gap next to the foundation, I'd probably just keep it in the gap.


Up to you.
Leave the gap. it won't hurt your foundation.

Myself, if the pavers were not to be moved, I would cut pieces and fill the gap to finish the job.


----------



## kfish311 (Apr 28, 2017)

123pugsy said:


> kfish311 said:
> 
> 
> > What may go quickly? What are you referring to. Removing the rock and placing something else in there or moving the pavers?
> ...


Okay I see what you're saying. I don't have any more pavers to cut. I didn't place them against the house on purpose and I already filled the gap with pea gravel and a layer of river rock on top of the gravel. That is what is sitting in the gap. 

My question was is it okay to have that rock in between the foundation and the pavers. I didn't know if that is a bad thing movement wise/foundation wise


----------



## de-nagorg (Feb 23, 2014)

It won't cause any foundation problems either way, left as is, or fill it with solid block, the perceived movement is going to be miniscule.

You should have put down landscape fabric , so any weed or forb sprouts won't grow roots and maybe cause problems.

But if you are diligent in removing any growth that will occur, the problem won't happen.

ED


----------



## kfish311 (Apr 28, 2017)

Thanks for all the replies! 

I feel alot better about it.


----------



## rander101 (Feb 10, 2015)

Your idea is fine. Relocating the pavers closer to the foundation or cutting pavers into 2" strips to fill the gap too labor intensive for the minor problem it will solve. Fill the gap with the finest gravel you can find and tamp it tight. If you want to be a bit compulsive you can cut strips of landscape cloth and put it in the bottom of the gap. Or buy a bottle of permanent weed killer and pour it along the gap before the gravel goes in then get a can of Roundup to knock off any weeds, etc. that pop up later.


----------



## kfish311 (Apr 28, 2017)

rander101 said:


> Your idea is fine. Relocating the pavers closer to the foundation or cutting pavers into 2" strips to fill the gap too labor intensive for the minor problem it will solve. Fill the gap with the finest gravel you can find and tamp it tight. If you want to be a bit compulsive you can cut strips of landscape cloth and put it in the bottom of the gap. Or buy a bottle of permanent weed killer and pour it along the gap before the gravel goes in then get a can of Roundup to knock off any weeds, etc. that pop up later.


The weight of the pavers won't hurt the foundation would it? 

If I rearrange the pavers to put them flush with the foundation wall there would be a slight angle going away from the foundation. 

Just curious if that angle would cause possible bowing issues due to the weight with the wall. 

Those pavers are I think 20 or more lbs each and there would be 11 in a row along the foundation wall, then a break for the deck, and then another 5


----------



## de-nagorg (Feb 23, 2014)

You are over analyzing this.

Sidewalks are placed against foundations all the time, and there is no problems with the weight, which is much more than 2 inch pavers.

So fugedabout the weight thing.

Worry about the weeds and forbs.

ED


----------



## kfish311 (Apr 28, 2017)

de-nagorg said:


> You are over analyzing this.
> 
> Sidewalks are placed against foundations all the time, and there is no problems with the weight, which is much more than 2 inch pavers.
> 
> ...


I was thinking the whole paver 12" by 12" and moving the bottom rows up accordingly. 

Sidewalks are usually flat and not at any angle. 

Still doesn't matter weight wise with that angle and weight on the wall?


----------



## red92s (Nov 14, 2012)

I would joist fill the joint with mortar. No weeds, no maintenance. Little bit of effort to get it tooled and looking nice, but once it's done you won't have to mess with it again.


----------



## de-nagorg (Feb 23, 2014)

Gravity is a downward force, not a sideways one.
There is nothing pushing the foundation wall, put an expansion joint filler between the wall and pavers.

Growing weeds might be a sideways force , but as I keep saying take care of those weeds and they will not push either.


ED


----------



## bob22 (May 28, 2008)

RoundUp will solve any weed problems.
Relax, enjoy your nice work, have a cold beverage.


----------



## ZTMAN (Feb 19, 2015)

From you original post, seems like you already filled in the gap. Post a pic when you get a chance. 
As others said, weight of the pavers is not a concern. I would be more concerned about snow melt between the foundation and the first row freezing and heaving some of the pavers. Good that you filled in the gap


----------



## kfish311 (Apr 28, 2017)

ZTMAN said:


> From you original post, seems like you already filled in the gap. Post a pic when you get a chance.
> As others said, weight of the pavers is not a concern. I would be more concerned about snow melt between the foundation and the first row freezing and heaving some of the pavers. Good that you filled in the gap


----------



## kfish311 (Apr 28, 2017)

ZTMAN said:


> From you original post, seems like you already filled in the gap. Post a pic when you get a chance.
> As others said, weight of the pavers is not a concern. I would be more concerned about snow melt between the foundation and the first row freezing and heaving some of the pavers. Good that you filled in the gap


I redid the section last night. Heres a pic.


----------



## ZTMAN (Feb 19, 2015)

:thumbup:

Nice


----------



## kfish311 (Apr 28, 2017)

Does the slope look good enough to not hurt the foundation but enough to defend any moisture that gets back there?


----------



## ZTMAN (Feb 19, 2015)

You will be fine.


----------

